
Drizly's Secret Weapon that Makes Alcohol Delivery a Reality - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/drizlys-secret-weapon-makes-alcohol-delivery-reality
======
jacobquick
"Before it launched in private alpha in March, Drizly formed a vital
partnership with Gordon’s Liquors in Watertown. Gordon’s is currently the main
store out of which Drizly’s deliveries originate. The service delivers to most
of Boston as well as parts of Brookline, Newton and Cambridge; however, Drizly
is looking to expand their liquor store providers and delivery zone very
soon."

This is what will put Drizly under in the end, the liquor stores in those
towns who are not part of Drizly will complain to the municipal government and
then all the laws they were afraid off will suddenly appear. Local brick and
mortar stuff is still really expensive and profits are still marginal and they
are often owned and run by people who aren't qualified to do anything else, so
if Drizly thinks the other liquor stores are just going to roll over and get
'disrupted' when they can protect themselves with a phone call they're
delusional.

------
dbkeohane
Good point. Gordon's is an old-school operation as well. One of the owners
tried his hand in the startup business, so Drizly was a perfect match with
Gordon's. If laws are instituted to prevent Drizly from delivering alcohol
with their app, how does that happen without also putting an end to the brick
and mortar stores current delivery operations? Right now Drizly is huge in
Southie, which has liquor stores that will deliver to their local customers
already. How do they single out Drizly? It is very much like the
UBER/Cambridge standoff. In the end, UBER won.

